# Has any one seen this Doll in Fresno???



## iluvlucy (Jul 15, 2006)

Adoptable Maltese: Pricilla: Petfinder


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I was surfing petfinder today and saw her picture and description. Cute!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow she's a beauty,what a sweet face.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Robin, how have you been???

She looks like a real sweetheart! I'm abut 40 min from Fresno if anybody needs me to get her.


----------



## iluvlucy (Jul 15, 2006)

Hi Stacy!
Good, lots going on, but good! Haven't been to a dog show in forever! But I still am following you all on here..............I love your two new girls!!

Rob


----------

